
Hybrid Hominid found - EGreg
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d-brief/2018/08/22/neanderthal-denisovan-interbreeding-hybrid-species/#.W34OcJNKjOR
======
EGreg
How would they know they are different species? They don't have their DNA. The
Denisovans are just a different form and we don't find them outside one cave.
And now they claim that different species can interbreed? Who determines all
this?

~~~
detaro
The article clearly describes this as being the result of genetic testing, so
how do they not have DNA?

